# Advice on buying a used car in Cyprus rather than constant car hiring



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all
my partner & I have just purchaced a 3 bedroomed townhouse in Peyia,Paphos, we hired a car the last time we visited and we will be doing the same again for 3 weeks in September.This is becoming a rather costly addition to our holidays here.
I am wondering if it would be worthwhile purchacing a used one eg around 2000-6000 euros.I would also like to know how much Road Tax & insurance for two 52yr.olds. & also how much more it might be for any driver, in the event we should rent out our property to friends & family.The property we have purchaced is in a quiet cul de sac with its own gated parking pergola for security.It also has the good fortune of having full time retired neighbours surrounding us,so despite not being there all the time our car should hopefully be safe &secure while we were away.
I would value anyones opinon on this idea rather than costly car hire.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Yes it will work out cheaper for you to buy a car my tax is €52 and my insurance is third party for any driver over 23 years cost €250. If you want to buy a car I no someone who can help they have a garage and are English there number is 97714693 located in Peyia
Thanks
Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is certainly cheaper to buy a car if you are going to be over for several weeks a year. 
Many holiday home owners do this if they have secure parking. Go for one with a small engine as the cost of road tax etc varies acording to engine size.
I can recommend some very good reliable sources for used cars. 

Veronica


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Go for one with a small engine as the cost of road tax etc varies acording to engine size.


It varies massively; Cherie said she was paying 53€ per year, we're paying 210€.

If you don't _need_ a large car and don't expect to go off-road much then there are saving to be made, both in terms of car tax and petrol consumption.

Happy shopping!
Mands


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it my imagination or have second hand car prices dropped 

They seem to be a little cheaper than they were

Unable to move them I spose !!!


----------



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

*Adresses of reputable car dealers*



Veronica said:


> It is certainly cheaper to buy a car if you are going to be over for several weeks a year.
> Many holiday home owners do this if they have secure parking. Go for one with a small engine as the cost of road tax etc varies acording to engine size.
> I can recommend some very good reliable sources for used cars.
> 
> Veronica


Thanx Veronica
for repling to my query about purchacing a used car. I would be very greatful if you could supply me with any reputable dealers/sources like you suggested.

Many Thanx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

corneas said:


> Thanx Veronica
> for repling to my query about purchacing a used car. I would be very greatful if you could supply me with any reputable dealers/sources like you suggested.
> 
> Many Thanx



The Honda garage near the big Papantonios supermarket in town often has some good deals on older cars it has taken as trade ins. Marios the boss is a really nice guy, very helpful if you have any problems. 
Leo Opsimos on the road towards Coral Bay, near Aliceland restaurant, deals in used cars and has some quite cheap ones. He is a reliable guy, also does good rental deals.
I would recommend that you make sure you buy one which has a low CC engine so that you are paying as little road tax and insurance as possible. It isnt worth paying a lot if you are not here permanently.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes agree buy one that is 1600 cc or less as I said my tax was €52 and I have 4x4. The English garage phone number is 97714693 that's where I got mine I paid €2700

Hope this helps

Cherie


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Im also looking to buy a small car and found this post very usefull. Can anybody recommend any reputable car dealers in the Larnaca area?

Many thanks

ali


----------



## tawsey (Mar 16, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Yes agree buy one that is 1600 cc or less as I said my tax was €52 and I have 4x4. The English garage phone number is 97714693 that's where I got mine I paid €2700
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie
If you dont mind me asking, what age and make is your 4x4. just a rough guide for myself for when i buy something

much appreciated
tawsey


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tawsey said:


> Hi Cherie
> If you dont mind me asking, what age and make is your 4x4. just a rough guide for myself for when i buy something
> 
> much appreciated
> tawsey


tawsey, as well as engine size, when you import a vehicle it is tested f or emmissions and that will also make a difference as to how much road tax you pay.
So a vehicle of 1.6 or under with low emmissions will pay low tax.
One of our cars is a 1.6. It was imported from the Uk and the emmission test was very low . The tax is around €65. It dosnt make any difference whether its a 4x4 or not. The important thing is engine size and emmissions.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

tawsey said:


> Hi Cherie
> If you dont mind me asking, what age and make is your 4x4. just a rough guide for myself for when i buy something
> 
> much appreciated
> tawsey


Hi I think it's 20 years old not sure but will ask my husband when he comes in

Thanks

Cherie


----------

